# Detailing News- MEGUIAR’S INTRODUCES THE NEW ULTIMATE SNOW FOAM



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

MEGUIAR’S INTRODUCES THE NEW ULTIMATE SNOW FOAM
Extreme Cling Wash Delivers the Ultimate Swirl-Free Shine
Meguiar's G191564EU Ultimate Snow Foam Xtreme Cling 1.89L
Trusted car care experts Meguiar’s, has just introduced a larger size for their
Meguiar’s ® Ultimate Snow Foam. This formula is engineered specifically
towards car enthusiasts looking for the ultimate snow foam to use along with a
foam cannon and pressure washer. Ultimate Snow Foam, with Xtreme Cling
foam, is the perfect way to obtain a swirl-free wash that won’t compromise wax
protection!
This advanced formula contains a specialized Xtreme Cling foaming action that
delivers an intense foam that sticks and clings to painted surfaces gently
loosening road grime, dirt and contaminants. Fine-tuned to carefully and
thoroughly clean coated, waxed or sealed finishes while preserving protection
and leaving a brilliant, swirl-free shine.
This versatile product can be used in one of two ways: either as a pre-wash prior
to using a traditional two-bucket method or used with a premium wash mitt. If the
vehicle you are working with needs deep cleaning, spray the Ultimate Snow
Foam on the paint and rinse off. Then, wash the vehicle using your favorite car
wash using two buckets: one bucket with your wash solution and the second as a
rinse bucket with water to help keep your wash mitt clean and free of debris. For
lighter cleaning, you can instead spray on the Ultimate Snow Foam and gently
work in with a premium wash mitt before rinsing off and drying.
With either method, the Ultimate Snow Foam will deliver an amazing foaming
action that will help loosen dirt and debris while helping lubricate and buffer the
paint to help prevent swirls and will ultimately preserve the protection that’s on
your paint. So, the next time you are looking for a premium wash to use with your
foam cannon Meguiar’s ® Ultimate Snow Foam Xtreme Cling Wash is the
perfect choice!
Meguiar’s Ultimate Snow Foam comes in a 1.89L bottle and has an RRP of
£28.00. It can be found in UK stores and online from early April 2020.


----------

